
A Godot reimplementation of SuperTux - reddotX
https://github.com/Alzter/TuxBuilder
======
albertzeyer
If the author reads this:

It would be interesting to read a bit about the background. Why this project?
Just to learn Godot? Or do you think Godot is a better fit for this project?
Some comparison (e.g. with respect to code organization, or other aspects)
would be interesting.

Also, what is the state of the project? Is it fully playable already?

~~~
krapp
It isn't at all playable for me, I can't get it to load a level either through
the game or in the Godot editor.

~~~
JoeAcchino
Clicking on StartGame does not work beacause the button is not wired to
anything:

    
    
      func _on_StartGame_pressed():
          pass # Replace with function body.
    

Probably not ready for the public, but fun to hack around and trying to
understand how it works from the inside out.

------
antoineMoPa
I would love to see a screenshot/gif on that readme.

~~~
canada_dry
Yah, _maybe it 's just me_ but the first thing I look for on any project is a
bunch of screenshots. Doesn't matter if it's for a game or a statistical
analysis tool.

A picture tells a thousand words and it can quickly let ppl ascertain whether
the project is something we're interested in.

Of course, the next leap is actually having documentation.

~~~
rambojazz
Yeah it's not just you. I bet most people will close the page in 1 second if
they don't see a screenshot (including myself).

------
eat_veggies
I love this. I spent my childhood playing these types of games on the family
PC in our living room -- open source nintendo clones like SuperTux,
SuperTuxKart, Secret Maryo Chronicles, Battle For Wesnoth, and Blobby Volley
:)

~~~
twic
Was this your choice, or did you have FOSS enthusiast parents?

~~~
eat_veggies
A FOSS enthusiast older brother, and no consoles!

------
reddotX
running on Ubuntu
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYLjpKafx_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYLjpKafx_4)

~~~
albertzeyer
So, only the level editor works currently, but the game itself does not?

~~~
reddotX
yes. unless i'm doing something wrong.

~~~
pjmlp
Have you tried exporting it?

~~~
reddotX
nope

------
krapp
It occurs to me that git support and Github integration would be a really nice
feature for Godot's project manager...

~~~
NilsIRL
[https://github.com/godotengine/godot-git-
plugin](https://github.com/godotengine/godot-git-plugin)

[https://godotengine.org/article/gsoc-2019-progress-
report-1-...](https://godotengine.org/article/gsoc-2019-progress-
report-1-part-1#vcs-integration)

[https://godotengine.org/article/gsoc-2019-progress-
report-3#...](https://godotengine.org/article/gsoc-2019-progress-report-3#vcs-
integration)

------
xwdv
Who owns SuperTux? Can anyone just make a SuperTux game?

~~~
boomlinde
_> Can anyone just make a SuperTux game?_

It's GPL licensed so you may distribute derivative works under the same
license.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
SuperTux would be a trademark, whilst GPL is for copyright. So the question is
still valid; it doesn't appear to be a registered trademark in EU nor USA, so
you're probably safe.

"Tux" is a registered trademark though, fwiw (that doesn't necessarily mean
you can't use it).

~~~
boomlinde
_> SuperTux would be a trademark, whilst GPL is for copyright._

In this case it would of course be both. The game never calls itself
"SuperTux" and only asserts that it is a reimplementation of SuperTux. I have
a hard time thinking that's infringing on the trademark to say so when it's
true.

